# la jouer populaire



## Mariadna

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir le(s) sens de cette expression pour la traduire en espagnol. Je l'ai trouvée dans un titre d'un article de presse concernant les mouvements des indignés : "les indignés la jouent populaire". Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire ? Peut-être "que están ganando popularidad" ?
Merci beaucoup de votre aide !


----------



## Paquita

Hla Mariadna y bienvenida entre nosotros.

No significa que van ganando popularidad sino que para actuar, juegan la carta de la popularidad, o que interpretan un papel sobre el modo popular.

No sé qué sentido exacto puede tener "jouer" en este contexto, pero va por este camino, el estilo popular de su acción.


----------



## Mariadna

Muchas gracias Paquita. Voy a traducir la expresión por "pasar a la acción", para evitar connotaciones peyorativas de "populismo" que no casan en absoluto con el contenido del artículo. A mi modo de ver es como podrían interpretarse opciones del tipo "se juegan la baza del pueblo".


----------



## Gévy

Hola mariadna:

No entiendo cómo puedes traducir "La jouer populaire" por "pasar a la acción". ¿Qué relación tiene una expresión con la otra? Creo que algo en tu explicación debe de habérseme escapado.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mariadna

Hola Gévy:

Me preocupa que si traduzco "los indignados juegan la baza popular" o "los indignados juegan la baza del pueblo" el título suene "populista" en su sentido peyorativo. ¿Qué te parecen a ti estos títulos?
El artículo habla de un grupo de jóvenes que ha comenzado a movilizarse en otra ciudad europea tal y como han hecho los indignados españoles por eso lo de "pasar a la acción". Sé que no es una expresión equivalente pues en francés se puede decir "passer à l'action", pero al tratarse del título puede que el redactor me permita esta licencia...  
Pero sigo sin encontrar equivalencia para "la jouer populaire". Lo último que se me ocurre es "acercarse al pueblo".
Por supuesto otras sugerencias son bienvenidas. Muchas gracias.


----------



## jprr

Mariadna said:


> Hola Gévy:
> 
> Me preocupa que si traduzco "los indignados juegan la baza popular" o "los indignados juegan la baza del pueblo" *el título suene "populista" en su sentido peyorativo.*
> ...


La verdad es que suena populista en francés. Y así así no parece muy a favor de los indignados.
¿Dónde encontraste este titulo?


----------



## Mariadna

¡Gracias por tu punto de vista! Pon el título en francés es tu buscador y encontrarás la fuente.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

http://www.cafebabel.fr/article/37764/a-bruxelles-les-indignes-la-jouent-populaire.html
Si es éste tu texto, que hubieras debido indicar ya que es obligatorio citar la fuente de las frases que citamos (norma 4), está insistiendo en que se dirigen a la gente de los barrios populares, que se instalan para su movimiento de protesta en una plaza de un barrio popular. Si que juegan la baza del pueblo, de la gente de medios económicos reducidos, de los inmigrantes. En fin, la idea es justamente apuntar ese deseo de llegar al pueblo, de apuntarse su participación. No puedes dejar de decirlo en tu traducción o cambiarás el texto, lo cual no sería muy deseable.

Por otra parte, quizás debas preguntar por el sentido exacto de la expresión en el foro Français Seulement, porque podría ser también una expresión con algún matiz belga que se me escape como francesa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## galizano

> Envoyé par *Mariadna*
> 
> 
> 
> Me preocupa que si traduzco "los indignados juegan la baza popular" o "los indignados juegan la baza del pueblo" *el título suene "populista" en su sentido peyorativo.*
> ...


 
Popular significa que pertenece al pueblo, que concierne al pueblo. No veo por qué este termino sería "peyorativo". 
En Francia tenemos por ejemplo : La Banque populaire, L'université populaire, des romans populaires......, también se dice al referirse a personas : un homme politique populaire, un acteur populaire .....

Lo que es peyorativo es decir "populace"refiriéndose al pueblo.


----------



## jprr

galizano said:


> ...
> Popular significa que pertenece al pueblo, que concierne al pueblo. No veo por qué este termino sería "peyorativo".
> En Francia tenemos por ejemplo : La Banque populaire, L'université populaire, des romans populaires......, también se dice al referirse a personas : un homme politique populaire, un acteur populaire .....
> 
> Lo que es peyorativo es decir "populace"refiriéndose al pueblo.


La question est moins celle de "populaire" que "la jouer"
Surtout au dessus d'un "chapeau" parlant de tentes et de cuisines en plein air... en 1936 le front populaire c'était "saucisson et vin rouge" ... fine analyse politique !


----------



## Lexinauta

¿Y si se dijera 'los indignados se vuelven/se están volviendo populares'...?


----------



## Paquita

Lexinauta said:


> ¿Y si se dijera 'los indignados se vuelven/se están volviendo populares'...?



Creo que sería un contrasentido...

No significa  que los indignados tienen cada día más fama entre la gente, sino que dan a su acción un toque popular para atraer la simpatía, salvo que en Bélgica tenga otro sentido.

El ejemplo dado por Jprr es acertado: 





> c'était "saucisson et vin rouge"


 opuesto a "ideología y elitismo"


----------



## Mariadna

¡Hola a todos y muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!
Voy a traducir por "los indignados juegan la baza del pueblo". Me parece que es la expresión que mejor recoge el sentido del texto original según vuestros comentarios y he visto que es frecuente la expresión "jugar la baza de + sustantivo" en castellano.
La propuesta que hice anteriormente modifica la orientación del texto, que es la que es...

*2º mensaje:*

Algunos ejemplos de "jugar la baza de" también utilizados en títulos de artículos de prensa:

"Royal juega la baza de Delors para seducir al centrismo [...]"
http://www.elcomercio.es/prensa/20070425/internacional/royal-juega-baza-delors_20070425.html

"Latinoamérica juega la baza de la fortaleza fiscal"
http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/d/latinoamerica-juega-baza-fortaleza-fiscal/20100306cdscdicnd_4/


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No es _la baza_ la que juegan sino _la carta_. Suponer que este *la* representa una baza es presumir de un resultado que todavía no se ha obtenido.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## grandluc

Hola
Yo creo que se trata de la expresión "dárselas de algo" _Se las dan de populares_... 
Hacen como si fueran gente del pueblo; no sé si populares tiene este sentido en castellano...


----------



## Lexinauta

Al fin, creo que serviría la traducción literal: '...la juegan de populares'.


----------



## chlapec

Lexinauta said:


> Al fin, creo que serviría la traducción literal: '...la juegan de populares'.


 
Al menos en España, sonaría extraño.

Mis propuestas: "(Ahora) los indignados van de clase obrera"; "Los indignados se visten de obreros"


----------



## Lexinauta

*Chlapec*, pensé que el uso sería extendido, teniendo en cuenta el DRAE, que dice que 'jugar' es _intervenir o tener parte en un negocio,_ y da el ejemplo 'Antonio juega en este asunto'.


----------



## chlapec

Hola Lexi, independientemente de la mayor o menor idoneidad en este caso del sentido de jugar que propones (yo prefiero en este caso el sentido de _dárselas de_, _ir de_, _hacerse los... _-es decir, pretender hacerse pasar por lo que no son-_),_ en el ejemplo que das, y con el sentido que indicas, jugar es intransitivo, por lo que no cabe añadir el complemento directo *"la"*.


----------

